# Invicta pipes



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

You don't see a lot on this forum about Invicta pipes. If you are interested in a budget British pipe you see a bit about GBD, BBB, Saseini, Parker, Hardcastle, and to a lesser extent, Ben Wade. But you rarely see anyone mention Invicta. I bought a Canadian direct and just got the pipe today (about a week plus or minus a day or two).

You can buy them direct or from 4noggins:
Home
4noggins.com - INVICTA BRIARS

It is a nice little pipe. The wood is nice, but nothing spectacular (these are typically $65-75 pipes, you don't expect incredible straight or birds eye grain), with a nice red finish. It is a nice medium sized pipe, quite lightweight and easy to clench. I found the draw hole was drilled perfectly centered at the bottom of the bowl. Draw was nice and open. These pipes really are a sleeper of the pipe world and I will probably have to pick up one or two more. My first smoke was quite pleasant and so far, I recommend them wholeheartedly!


----------

